# Wanting to move to Thailand for a few months...



## morry

hey guys, 

I've been doing some thinking lately about moving to Thailand for a few months and it seems like this is the perfect place to ask some questions. 

I still live at home with the folks and am looking to move out. But the idea of renting a small place around here (Australia) doesn't really appeal to me. Instead, I want to head to Thailand for a few months and live there while I grow my internet company. 

What I want is to rent a place near the beach and run things from there, so internet connection is a must. I've heard some people mention rents of ~$300 per month, but I have no idea if that's actually possible. 

I just love the idea of being able to wake up in paradise, go for a run down the beach, come back, do some work, go for a drink at night time and basically have a lot of fun for a lot less than it would cost me here. 

Can anyone recommend a good place? Rough living costs? A good nightlife (I'm 24 and like a drink), decent number of backpackers/ex pats, nice scenery etc... 

Thanks in advance!

Sean


----------



## rjnpenang

Have a look at this page/site, retire & live on 10,000 US dollars on Koh Sumui.
http://www.bygmagazine.com/magazine_landing.php?articleid=19


----------



## morry

Thanks for the link rj. I bought the report and it had a lot of good info. I was actually looking at Koh Samui before. 

The only thing that concerns me is internet connections. Any idea if apartments there would have them, or if it would be easy to connect?


----------



## rjnpenang

I don´t know about Koh Samui, but Pattaya has plenty of internet shops, & many apartment blocks have wireless connection.


----------



## morry

Yeh I've noticed that there are a few good internet cafes around, not too expensive either. Or maybe I could just find a pub with wifi and have a drink while I work 

I guess worst case scenario I pack up my laptop and spend spend a few hours at the cafe each day, although ideally I'd be able to work from my apartment. 

Looks like theres plenty of fun things to do on the island and with all the backpackers, shouldnt be any problem finding people to do stuff with. 

Anyone got some experience at koh samui?


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! Did you find rents as low as $300 on Koh Samui? I would have expected them to be more. I think that would get you a pretty nice place in Chiang Mai, though. No beach there, however. Look at Phuket, too. And maybe Koh Lanta, though someone once posted they had a simple land line connection. It's a much smaller place.


----------



## morry

hi Synthia, 

Am also looking at Phuket, that looks like a fun place to be too. I have a couple of months to make up my mind and it looks like I can't really go wrong. 

Cheers, 
Sean


----------



## morry

I've been looking online for apartments but the only ones I can find are quite expensive, which makes sense. 

Just wondering if anyone has photos or can show me some examples of the types of places you would get for around the $300 mark? 

Thanks, 
Sean


----------



## synthia

I'm not sure you are going to be able to do that at the beach.


----------



## morry

Yeh that makes sense, I'm not too fussed about the cost, but the only places I can find online are $100+ a night, which is fine if you're staying a short time, but not for several months. 

Thanks


----------



## Ted88888

You can rent a quite nice 2br/1ba house with A/C, fully furnished, SAT TV for about B15,000 probably within 6-700 meters to the beach. Apartments - you could certainly do better. Beach view - probably not. Sky's the limit of course.

These days about US$300 would about be roughly B10,000 per month - you can do quite nicely for that price. 

Yes, only the super expensive places tend to advertise IN ENGLISH. 

Your price is quite doable for something very decent.


----------

